# Why do some posts get locked for no apparent reason?



## dirtcastle (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear Moderator(s),

A group of posts got locked in the "EOS Bodies - For Video" today, but it's not clear why. I'm confused. 

Is there an explanation?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

Posts get locked when the posts get out of control, some user tries to post to a 6 month old thread, or when there is no point in keeping it open.
Without knowing exactly which you are discussing, its impossible to venture a guess, but there are several that admins locked due to out of control posts.
Trolling posts are usually locked or removed, so if some troll signs up and makes a one time gibberish post, that might be locked.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 22, 2012)

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 22, 2012)

.
I wonder if a moderator might respond with an explanation.


----------



## DB (Sep 22, 2012)

Also the OP decides that thread has run its course and locks it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 22, 2012)

I've noticed that threads with too many references to _The Princess Bride_ frequently seem to get locked. That may just be a coincidence. :


----------



## distant.star (Sep 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've noticed that threads with too many references to _The Princess Bride_ frequently seem to get locked. That may just be a coincidence. :



"Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 23, 2012)

distant.star said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that threads with too many references to _The Princess Bride_ frequently seem to get locked. That may just be a coincidence. :
> ...



I spent the last few years building up an immunity to Iocane Powder!


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 23, 2012)

And that's the example, when this thread should be closed


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 23, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> I wonder if a moderator might respond with an explanation.



Maybe you got a good answer!

And now, off to lock more of those Princess Bride Posts. I know I saw one around somewhere


----------



## brad-man (Sep 23, 2012)

Locked out from a conversation between consenting adults where opinions are respected and logic reigns, INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 23, 2012)

brad-man said:


> Locked out from a conversation between consenting adults where opinions are respected and logic reigns, INCONCEIVABLE!


I can even conceive of a user being banned. Very conceivable. This forum is not free for every one to post whatever they want. Neither is any other photography forum.

The rules are enforced to keep it a pleasant place to visit.


----------

